# Ricoh SG3110DN Gel Printer - Can this be used for sublimation?



## SirNips (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am on the market for a new printer and noticed this Ricoh SG 3110DN Gel Printer. Has anyone here an experiance with one? can it be used for sublimation printing? Reason I ask is £175 seem too good a deal when I look at prices for printers elsewhere. Thanks in advance

Ricoh SG 3110DN & SG 3110DNW Printers - Free Delivery Available


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, works great.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi I've had one for about 6 weeks and find it great. I did have a few problems with the intensity of colours at the start but Xpres suppied me with a different ICC profile and it works fine now.


----------



## SirNips (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I really like the one I have also. Get a "starter kit" and save a few bucks.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I bought an Epson WF30 for mug sublimation. The printhead got clogged, tried to fix it myself, ruined the printer and fixing it would have cost more than a new printer so I bought a new Epson WF30 which got clogged pretty fast as well. Anyway, I'm about to buy a Ricoh 3110 from Conde Systems, so is it still a good printer to have?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Make sure, if you are buying a Ricoh, that you buy it as a package with the sublimation inks, from an official Sawgrass supplier. As your Ricoh warranty is void as soon as you load sublimation inks into it, but if you buy as a package from a Sawgrass supplier, then Sawgrass take over the warranty of the system.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, that's what I intend to do.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

LaylaG said:


> I bought an Epson WF30 for mug sublimation. The printhead got clogged, tried to fix it myself, ruined the printer and fixing it would have cost more than a new printer so I bought a new Epson WF30 which got clogged pretty fast as well.


What inks were you using?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

LaylaG said:


> I bought an Epson WF30 for mug sublimation. The printhead got clogged, tried to fix it myself, ruined the printer and fixing it would have cost more than a new printer so I bought a new Epson WF30 which got clogged pretty fast as well. Anyway, I'm about to buy a Ricoh 3110 from Conde Systems, so is it still a good printer to have?


The issue with a printhead usually comes from not using the printer frequently. If you do not use a printer frequently you are going to have issues regardless of the brand.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I used Sawgrass and yes the problem was not using it frequently. However, there's finally some demand for the mug part of my budding business so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## guus korper (Dec 3, 2012)

check IBood deal tomorrow great price for great printer


----------



## petrockcity (Feb 22, 2009)

The ink cartridges for Ricoh 3110dn expire within 6-12 months, so you need to print frequently.


----------



## SunState (Mar 5, 2014)

I've had my Ricoh 3110 that I bought through Conde over a year and a half now. They basically taught me the Sublimation process via their customer support when I was clueless and Ricoh replaced my printer twice when it had problems. Best money I ever spent.


----------

